# Harmony 1100 will not control Genie HR44



## RCVJMV (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a new Genie HR44. It will work with the older white DirecTV controller, and the new RC71. My harmony 1100 that used to control my HR24, will not control the HR44. I had the HR44 on top of the HR24 as a test. You could see the "response" from the HR24 as commands were sent by my Harmony. The HR44 did nothing. When using the older white DirecTV controller, I got a response from both units. Currently I have the HR44 set up for RF with the RC71, and it will still receive IR commands from the white controller, but nothing from the Harmony. I have tried teaching the Harmony from the white controller, still no response from the HR44....any help would be appreciated


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Are you using the RF Wireless Extender? It sounds like there could be an IR emitter from an RF Wireless Extender that can communicate with the HR24's IR sensor but not the HR44's IR sensor.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Was the HR24 and Harmony set to some other code other than 00001?


----------



## RCVJMV (Jun 9, 2008)

I do use a wireless extender. Even if I aim the Harmony directly at the HR44, no response. As to the code question. I'm not sure but the older white DirecTV controller will control the unit. This is the same control that will control the HR24 as well. I am completly stumped on this one...I have read about the different codes, not sure where to assign codes in the Harmony, but I figured if I had it learn the codes from a working remote, that would be good enough....wrong. thanks for the help

I have tried the HR44 in just IR mode and pointed the Harmony directly at the receiver. Again the HR24 responds, but not the HR44......


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The Harmony 1100 doesn't emit IR so pointing it at the HR44 won't work. The Harmony sends RF to its RF Extender Unit. The RF Extender Unit then emits the IR signal that the HR44 picks up. It works exactly the same as my Harmony 900 and that's working with my HR44 just fine.


----------



## jforkner (Mar 17, 2004)

Have you reprogrammed the Harmony (via software) to recognize the HR44?


----------



## RCVJMV (Jun 9, 2008)

Initially, I just replaced the HR24 with the HR44, moved the IR emitter to the HR44 and got nothing. Reprogrammed the Harmony for the HR44 and still nothing. I will try to do a full reprogram this evening. The wireless extender is working as my Pioneer receiver is being controlled, as well as a Samsung Blu-Ray. So signals are getting sent to the equipment closet? I will post updates to this after I do a full reset of the Harmony


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

> Initially, I just replaced the HR24 with the HR44, moved the IR emitter to the HR44 and got nothing. Reprogrammed the Harmony for the HR44 and still nothing. I will try to do a full reprogram this evening. The wireless extender is working as my Pioneer receiver is being controlled, as well as a Samsung Blu-Ray. So signals are getting sent to the equipment closet? I will post updates to this after I do a full reset of the Harmony


The wireless extender itself has an IR blaster built in and it may be controlling the HR24 by line of sight, not the IR emitter. If so, the HR44 may be out of line of sight and thus not respond to the 1100's commands.

RunnerFL is right, the 1100 doesn't output IR if the device is assigned to the wireless extender.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The RF from the '71 is different from RF from the '65 (the older, larger remotes as I understand it; could that be it?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> The RF from the '71 is different from RF from the '65 (the older, larger remotes as I understand it; could that be it?


No.

The Harmony communicates with devices using only IR emitted from its Wireless Extender(s). The RF mode is used uniquely to communicate between the hand-held remote and a Wireless Extender.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> The RF from the '71 is different from RF from the '65 (the older, larger remotes as I understand it; could that be it?


No, the Harmony isn't trying to talk to the HR44 via RF. The Harmony is talking to its extender via RF. The extender then signals the HR44 via IR.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Can you take the rc71 and use it with the HR44 and via the menus switch both the RC71 and 44 to IR mode. 

Then the RC71 will default to code 00001 and it should control the HR24 too. 

Then does the harmony IR blaster control the 44?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

How did I go so far wrong in communication? 
My premise was that a different set of RF commands that the Harmony receives may not be translated into IR commands with 1:1 precision.


----------



## RCVJMV (Jun 9, 2008)

OK, I did a hard reset of the Harmony. Set the device to HR-44 via the Harmony software and set the control to not be the wireless extender. I can now control the HR-44 when I am pointing it at the HR-44. I have (but will move) the wireless extender communicating through an older IR receiver in another location due to some old hardware constraints. I will move the extender to the equipment closet and set up some new IR blasters. Hopefully I was getting some "lost in translation" problems. I will let you know. Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't forget the iPad app for DIRECTV. No IR or RF needed- it's IP control and very slick.


----------



## RCVJMV (Jun 9, 2008)

YEAH!! :righton: I put the wireless extender in the equipment closet, with new IR blasters and everything works. Laxguy, I will check out the iPad app also. Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> How did I go so far wrong in communication?
> My premise was that a different set of RF commands that the Harmony receives may not be translated into IR commands with 1:1 precision.


You're still confusing the heck out of me. lol A Harmony 900, which I have, and 1100 are RF remotes but only amongst the pieces of the "Harmony system". These 2 units, and maybe the 1000, come with at least 4 pieces. The remote itself, the RF Receiver/Extender which is also an IR blaster along with 2 other blasters. You program the remote like any other Harmony, possibly using the original device remote to "teach" the Harmony, and then test it via IR by pointing the remote at the device you want to control. Once you confirm that works you then setup the Harmony to send the signal, via RF, to the Receiver/Extender. The Receiver/Extender acts as an IR Blaster, along with using any other IR blaster attached to it, to send out the information via IR to the device. The Harmony remote itself does not try to talk to the device via RF, it is not capable of doing so.

This setup works perfect with my Harmony 900 and HR44-500. There should be no reason that it wouldn't work with an 1100 unless a step was skipped or, as someone else pointed out, the HR24 was not setup using the 00001 codeset.

If I were the TS I would start over by removing the HR24 from the Harmony and also breaking that link between the Harmony and the RF Receiver/Extender.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RCVJMV said:


> YEAH!! :righton: I put the wireless extender in the equipment closet, with new IR blasters and everything works. Laxguy, I will check out the iPad app also. Thanks everyone for the input.


Yup, the remote itself wasn't communicating with the RF Receiver/Extender.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

All's good. Your advice would be my advice if I really knew what I was talking about....


----------



## RCVJMV (Jun 9, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Yup, the remote itself wasn't communicating with the RF Receiver/Extender.


It was communicating with the RF Receiver/Extender....but I then had a blaster going to an IR receiver which in-turn sent signals to my equipment closet. That set-up was from "back in the day" when I only had IR talking. I think I was too lazy to switch the whole thing around when I got the RF extender for may Harmony. Remember the RF extender was a pricey add-on for the 1000 and the 1100. Anyway the bottom line is now that I moved the RF extender into the equipment closet and put the blasters directly from it to the equipment (HR-44) everything is fine.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RCVJMV said:


> It was communicating with the RF Receiver/Extender....but I then had a blaster going to an IR receiver which in-turn sent signals to my equipment closet. That set-up was from "back in the day" when I only had IR talking. I think I was too lazy to switch the whole thing around when I got the RF extender for may Harmony. Remember the RF extender was a pricey add-on for the 1000 and the 1100. Anyway the bottom line is now that I moved the RF extender into the equipment closet and put the blasters directly from it to the equipment (HR-44) everything is fine.


Ahhh, gotcha. The RF Extender is an option for the 1000 and 1100? wow! It's included with the 900.


----------

